# So I bought the Schecter C-8...



## Shredcow (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,
First post here... might as well do a quick intro. I'm Daniel from Singapore, been nosing around the forum sporadically until I decided to hunt for an 8 string. I really enjoy the enthusiasm around here and there's a good database of knowledge too.

Well, on to the guitar I suppose... 








































Thought I'd take a few shots of interest... like there's a pic of the Schecter locking tuners. They are pretty okay actually, even though I'm thinking of doing hipshot locking. There are some pictures of the bridge - you can see the shorter saddle on the low E. The cutaway is woefully small and tight for high up playing, even for my Asian hands. 

The C-8 is actually a mid-range priced guitar so I didn't expect Suhr quality from it - there are some... finishing problems - some parts of the binding on the body is a little crooked, the graphtech nut isn't seated properly and its a little too narrow so some messy paint is seen (see picture #1), the hardware (other than the EMGs & hipshot) is pretty cheap feeling/looking, neck inlays use quite a bit of filler, the fretboard either has dye on it or its extremely dirty, frets were levelled wayyyy too much, etc etc - but hey! The thing plays EXTREMELY well. No buzz. Low action. 

This is my first 8 stringer and while I expected having problems adapting to it, the C-8 is a surprisingly playable instrument. The tone is pretty good - acoustically very loud and has qualities of mahogany while the EMG 808s are very very toneful. Maybe the pups aren't tight enough for metal but I enjoy the rich tone the EMGs have... 

Well, I think I'm rambling... please, enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow.... Looks fantastic! What do you think of it?


----------



## Shredcow (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry seedawakener, I was editing the post to add in a tiny review of sorts... the original post has been updated.

I actually enjoy playing it a lot. Its inspiring. I am not a metal player by the way - I just like to experiment and toy with the rock instrumental side of things - so the C-8 seems to just open up more possibilities with 1 guitar.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 8, 2009)

omg sexiness!!
Thanks for sharing 
Could you take some photos from the side of the neck?
Maybe with a measuring tape to compare
thx ^^


----------



## Bobby (Feb 8, 2009)

That thing looks amazing.


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice..;yesway:

Ebay?


----------



## Shredcow (Feb 8, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Could you take some photos from the side of the neck?
> Maybe with a measuring tape to compare



I don't have measuring tape at home, maybe I'll use a ruler ... but I was about to do a comparison between a Warmoth Pro Standard Thin neck. 

Anyway, the thickness is a moot point IMO - it IS very thin... just slightly (1.5mm?) thicker than the Ibanez RG2228. The width is the killer... 





-K4G- said:


> Ebay?



Aye.... no other way to get one here...


----------



## FourFour (Feb 8, 2009)

My...my... Shredcow from soft is here. Welcome to the forum! 

Nice guitar btw. Can I hear some clips of it in action?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice guitar . Classy.

Your preferred tuning on it? If I had one of these I would probably tune it with an extra high string instead of a low F#.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yo Sick Schecter! thats a C-8 Hellraiser right? hows that thing sound? ive been looking into hellraisers but what i have now is pretty good. Schecter Omen-7 is what i have but an 8-strings even more kickass! Ive actually looked at a C-8 hellraiser so what do you think of it? is it Muddy ect..


----------



## Apophis (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats, looks awesome


----------



## Galius (Feb 8, 2009)

I like mine but since Agile opened the custom shop I have mine posted back on eBay.


----------



## Shredcow (Feb 8, 2009)

FourFour said:


> My...my... Shredcow from soft is here. Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Nice guitar btw. Can I hear some clips of it in action?



Heh. Yes, the infamous Shredcow. Unfortunately, I don't have 10000 posts here so I can't throw my weight around! Virtual Life is sooooo finicky! 

As for clips... Well, I will do some... when I can play the thing properly! 



caughtinamosh said:


> Your preferred tuning on it? If I had one of these I would probably tune it with an extra high string instead of a low F#.



Well, its still stock... E to F#... The 26.5" scale and 0.74" low F# string is pretty okay IMO. 

But I gotta admit. I'm a wuss. I play with .09s and floyd roses... .10s makes me hurts too much and I don't see why I should struggle with the instrument. So loose strings, (slightly) flubby sounds all go well with me. 



Deathmetal94564 said:


> Yo Sick Schecter! thats a C-8 Hellraiser right? hows that thing sound? ive been looking into hellraisers but what i have now is pretty good. Schecter Omen-7 is what i have but an 8-strings even more kickass! Ive actually looked at a C-8 hellraiser so what do you think of it? is it Muddy ect..



The thing sounds... pretty good! I've never tried EMGs personally, but from what I've been hearing & reading, I thought they would be bad stuff... fortunately, I think they are pretty nice actually. Low magnet pull, good amounts of compression yet when you dig in, they react quite naturally. I don't hear the plastic pick attack at all actually. 

Acoustically, the C-8 sounds pretty good. I actually hear some of the characteristics expected from the wood combination... you know, some guitars, you just hear the brittle kraaannngggg of strings and nothing else? 

The low F# isn't muddy, it IS a little flubby but the rest of the guitar high E to low B sounds fabulous. There's a good string to string balance, great clarity with a little bit of notes smearing. I find that more organic so to speak. 

I need to do some clips.


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 11, 2009)

Congates on the new C8 ... btw ... where did you order your C8 from? How much was the total cost for shipping? I am from Hong Kong .. and your are from Singapore .. so i guess the shipping rates might be similiar ...

Cheers!


----------



## Shredcow (Feb 12, 2009)

mathew, the thing goes for 899USD on ebay... shipping to Singapore was 99USD.

I have some taxes here but all in all... pretty much 1k USD. Mine didn't come with a case.


----------



## Sabaism (Feb 12, 2009)

@Deathmetal:
I&#180;ve planned this operation with my sevenstring shecter Hellraiser.
I wanted to add a higher string instead of the high e.
But this doesn&#180;t work. The Schecter don&#180;t like thin strings. I also tried to use a 008 stringset, but the intonation wasn&#180;t adjustable. 
I fear that you&#180;ll suffer the same destiny.
So i think the schecter&#180;s were made more for deep tunings and heavy string gauges.

Greets Jo

@Deathmetal:
I´ve planned this operation with my sevenstring shecter Hellraiser.
I wanted to add a higher string instead of the high e.
But this doesn´t work. The Schecter don´t like thin strings. I also tried to use a 008 stringset, but the intonation wasn´t adjustable. 
I fear that you´ll suffer the same destiny.
So i think the schecter´s were made more for deep tunings and heavy string gauges.

Greets Jo


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 12, 2009)

Daniel,

Man, thanks for those awesome photos and for your thoughts on this instrument.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 12, 2009)

welcome and congrats

I am Schecter official dealer here in Ukraine but we can't get it coz they is testing it on USA market and I want one

EDIT: now put C-8 is your profile as main ERG


----------



## Shredcow (Feb 12, 2009)

Sabaism said:


> @Deathmetal:
> I´ve planned this operation with my sevenstring shecter Hellraiser.
> I wanted to add a higher string instead of the high e.
> But this doesn´t work. The Schecter don´t like thin strings. I also tried to use a 008 stringset, but the intonation wasn´t adjustable.
> ...



I think so too.

If you look at the picture of the bridge - that was re-intonated for a 9 - 42 set. The saddles are very far forward already. I doubt I can put on a high A string.

Actually, I thought the factory intonation on mine was 2 mm too far back.


----------



## rasav (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh...so that's where my income tax return is going this year!
Nice pics! I think they decided me.


----------



## Shredcow (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks rasav... but check out DarkKnight369's thread on his C-8. He has a much nicer looking specimen. 

Yes, I'm jealous.


----------



## rasav (Feb 12, 2009)

Shredcow said:


> Thanks rasav... but check out DarkKnight369's thread on his C-8. He has a much nicer looking specimen.
> 
> Yes, I'm jealous.



I'd kill to be able to give one a test drive but the closest one I can find is in Colorado! So I'm thinking of ordering first and making adjustments later...


----------



## Shredcow (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, in Singapore, the only 8 string I could lay my hands on was the Ibanez RG2228. Even then, the store didn't allow me to plug it in. 

Adjustment wise... You have an Epiphone LP 7. There would be plenty of similarities no?


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 12, 2009)

Shredcow said:


> mathew, the thing goes for 899USD on ebay... shipping to Singapore was 99USD.
> 
> I have some taxes here but all in all... pretty much 1k USD. Mine didn't come with a case.



Hi Daniel cheers for the reply! .... how is the guitar overall? I know it is the cheapest 8 string of the bunch .... but it just looks so wicked ..... How is the bridge? I am more of a Floyd rose tremolo guy ... and was never fond of the feel of the traditional tremolo feel .... 

What are your views? Thanks!


----------



## rasav (Feb 12, 2009)

Shredcow said:


> Well, in Singapore, the only 8 string I could lay my hands on was the Ibanez RG2228. Even then, the store didn't allow me to plug it in.
> 
> Adjustment wise... You have an Epiphone LP 7. There would be plenty of similarities no?



Nope...The scale length is longer on the c-8 and I'm pretty sure the necks wider!


----------



## Shredcow (Feb 12, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> Hi Daniel cheers for the reply! .... how is the guitar overall? I know it is the cheapest 8 string of the bunch .... but it just looks so wicked ..... How is the bridge? I am more of a Floyd rose tremolo guy ... and was never fond of the feel of the traditional tremolo feel ....
> 
> What are your views? Thanks!



Its pretty rad to be communicating with someone across the world! 

Hmmm.... I've said some about the quality in the original post. I believe in paying for what you get so the quality of the instrument is fine by me. I actually WILL take this baby out and I'm not afraid to hit it. Hard. Got some pick scratches on it already. 

The cutaway annoys me somewhat because I strap the C-8 like a jazz player and my hand tends to get stuck there. If I strap lower, I kinda lose the control on the low strings but the cutaway is no longer an issue. 

The bridge is just like the bridge on my Warmoth/USACG:







Its a Hipshot and they are know for quality. Palm muting is not an issue because there are not sharp, jutting edges. Sound-wise, I'm a floyd user so I can give you many reasons why a Gotoh floyd is probably the best floyd but I'm a noob at fixed bridges. The sustain and tone of the guitar sounds great though. 

I dunno what kind of review I should give... hmmm... I'm not a metal player. I can't do aggressive chuggy stuff. I can do Vai-like instrumentals and I wanted the 8 to do more than chug. Is there anything you would like me to comment upon?


----------



## Harry (Feb 13, 2009)

Guitar looks good man, loving those 8 string Schecters


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shredcow said:


> Its pretty rad to be communicating with someone across the world!
> 
> Hmmm.... I've said some about the quality in the original post. I believe in paying for what you get so the quality of the instrument is fine by me. I actually WILL take this baby out and I'm not afraid to hit it. Hard. Got some pick scratches on it already.
> 
> ...



Cheers for the reply! Sorry for not reading the first post properly ... was looking at the pictures more ...  ..... I think for an 8 string ... Single notes are used more for the 8th string to give a more interesting song structure ... 

Thanks for Warmoth/USACG pic ... those bridges look comfy ...


----------



## PlagueX1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Everyone is getting these lately, and it's super uncool because it's making me want one! I think I'd probably go for a ESP SC though first. Nonetheless, I love Schecter yum


----------



## espman (Sep 22, 2009)

how would you say this compares to the ESP FM-418?


----------



## PlagueX1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Holy dirty thread revive. I don't even remember posting what I did above. Surprising.


----------



## Shredcow (Sep 23, 2009)

espman said:


> how would you say this compares to the ESP FM-418?



Ho ho ho.... man!

Well, I've never tried the FM-418 so I can't say. It seems like the 25.5" scale is still good for the low F#, judging from what people say about it.


----------



## MFB (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Dan, how those Agile pups working out for you? Did they end up going in this guitar?


----------



## Shredcow (Sep 24, 2009)

hey man... bad news - the mounting holes for the agile pups are slightly narrower than standard. By standard I mean the 8 string pup rings provided by fretsonthenet. 

I'm still considering if I should throw the agile pups in... maybe ask Dave from FretsOnTheNet to make custom pup rings?


----------



## Xanithon (Sep 24, 2009)

Holy sweet jesus! That C8 is MEAN man!! DAMN! aha


----------



## st2012 (Sep 24, 2009)

Love that finish.


----------

